# bored... have an itch to draw xD



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yup, i'll draw anything you ask, just tell me (or give me a pic) of what you want me to draw :-D


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

Wanna try my two bettas Jagger and Mowgli?


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Draw my Cheddar and Jack? 
_(Cheddar's a VT, not a DT >> He looks like a double-tail alittle, but he's from wal-mart, so I've come to assume that he just has a tail birth-defect, but it makes him super cute :3)_


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sure!~ it might take a bit, but i'll draw them ^_^


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you draw oceanist? he is a male HMPK salamander:
















here is a pic of him flaring but a horrible shot:








thanks if you can =]] BTW i love your drawings


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ty, sorry for the set-back, my friends came over and i had to set up a tank, i'll get right on it~!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

weeeeee! I love your salamanders! ^^


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks, poor guy was neglected from little brother and he now has pop eye =( i would love to spawn him though, but am working on what i could do for his eye

bettagirl you could take your time, every one has a real life besides the internet, like am trying to get into a high-school that has art classes


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

omigosh! SORRY SORRY SORRY! i dont have all of your pics done~! i had to catch up on my homework, i'll finish them this week


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's ok betta girl =] take your time


----------

